# Clogged Sink Drain



## Chet (Aug 30, 2022)

The left side was draining slow so I used Liquid Plumber. Afterward I ran the water and it clogged completely and both sides as well. Apparently the clog moved into the drain pipe, but going back and forth on both sides with the plunger cleared the clog and all is well.

Drano advertises "once every week, Drano in every drain". Does anyone do that?  What is the result? I read you could end up with plumbing problems needing a plumber.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 30, 2022)

Chet said:


> Drano advertises "once every week, Drano in every drain". Does anyone do that? What is the result?


Not many, but a certain result would be great profits for SC Johnson, the manufacturer of Drano.

I use it once in a while, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.  I am careful not to use it too often, I do think it can be bad for plumbing and a septic tank if  you have one.

This is an anti-Drano article, probably a bit biased, but there is some truth to it: _PLUMBERS SAY YOU SHOULD NEVER USE DRANO_ https://tothetplumbingandheating.com/blog/plumbing/dont-use-drano-for-clogged-drain/


----------



## Blessed (Aug 30, 2022)

No, I do not do that every week, however I will put baking soda, white vinegar and boiling water down at least once a week, sometimes twice.  Keep things cleaned out and fresh smelling.


----------



## win231 (Aug 30, 2022)

When I re-piped my house, I told my plumber that I had been fixing slow drains with Liquid Plumber & Drano.
When he removed the old pipes, he showed me the damage they cause.
I said, "How do they get away with saying, "Won't harm pipes" on the bottle?"
He said, "They know you can't prove whether their product caused the damage, or just age.  By the time your pipes need replacing, they are very old."


----------



## Gaer (Aug 30, 2022)

Plunge it!


----------



## feywon (Aug 30, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No, I do not do that every week, however I will put baking soda, white vinegar and boiling water down at least once a week, sometimes twice.  Keep things cleaned out and fresh smelling.


That's my go-to remedy as well.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 30, 2022)

We keep some vinegar and baking soda in the house,  If we notice a sink draining slow, we put a couple of tablespoons of soda in the drain, then a 1/4 cup if vinegar on it.  After it bubbles for 15 minutes, the drain usually frees up nicely.


----------



## Bella (Aug 30, 2022)

@Chet, do you have a shop vac? When all else failed, that's what I used to unclog my kitchen drain.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/now-kitchen-sink-doesnt-drain-well.72841/#post-2164575


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2022)

I use Dawn, boiling water, and a few quick plunges. 

The chemical drain cleaners are great when they work, but IMO they create a dangerous situation for the next guy to tackle the drain when they don't.


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Chet said:


> The left side was draining slow so I used Liquid Plumber. Afterward I ran the water and it clogged completely and both sides as well. Apparently the clog moved into the drain pipe, but going back and forth on both sides with the plunger cleared the clog and all is well.
> 
> Drano advertises "once every week, Drano in every drain". Does anyone do that?  What is the result? I read you could end up with plumbing problems needing a plumber.


I use Vinegar and Bi carb in mine when that happens.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 31, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Plunge it!


Yes, plunge it! I used to use drain openers till I found this little plunger at the local hardware store. A couple of pumps and our bathroom sink is draining like brand new.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2022)

When Hazy mentioned the bathroom sink it made me think to ask.

Why do bathroom sinks and tubs have overflow features while kitchen sinks don't? 

Always remember, stuff a rag in the overflow opening before you start plunging.


----------



## Remy (Aug 31, 2022)

Blessed said:


> No, I do not do that every week, however I will put baking soda, white vinegar and boiling water down at least once a week, sometimes twice.  Keep things cleaned out and fresh smelling.


I use vinegar also. I buy the cleaning vinegar. It's stronger. It's worked on my tub drain. Best if you can do the baking soda and vinegar and let it sit for hours or a day.


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 31, 2022)

If you have pvc pipes be careful with the boiling water.  It can cause them to degrade and can loosen the seal on joints.


----------



## Timewise 60+ (Aug 31, 2022)

I used Draino once, it did not work.  So, then I had to take the drainpipes apart to get to the clog.  Then use a snake to attach to the plug and pull it out.  That all worked well except I had to protect my hands, eyes, and face from getting Draino on them as I worked to clear the plug.  

Appropriate to tell others NEVER use a plunger in anything that you have put Drain Clearner (Draino or any Others) in!  The Draino can blow back on you and damage your skin, eyes, and clothing, not to mention the sink, counter tops, walls, etc.

Accordingly, I NEVER USE DRAINO OR ANY OTHER CHEMICAL DRAIN CLEANER.....


----------



## NorthernLight (Aug 31, 2022)

A few years ago I had a drain problem (partly my fault, partly the wonky plumbing). The landlord told me to use drain strainers. I do now, in the kitchen and in the shower. It's amazing how much kitchen gunk and hair they catch.

My upstairs neighbor didn't use a strainer, and ended up with a problem. The plumber tried increasingly drastic remedies. As a result, 3 apartments got flooded. It could have been prevented with a $2 strainer.


----------



## amelia owen (Oct 12, 2022)

Pour one cup of brand-new baking soda and one cup of white vinegar down the drain. Cover the drain opening with a rubber stopper or another sink hole cover. After giving the vinegar and baking soda 15 minutes to work their magic, remove the drain cover and pour hot tap water down the drain to dislodge the obstruction.


----------



## Remy (Oct 12, 2022)

I use the baking soda and vinegar also. I get the cleaning vinegar. It's stronger. The vinegar works for hard water stains and cleaning the toilet also. Let it sit for a time.


----------

